# Battle.net funktioniert nicht mehr...



## Howjin15 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ein Problem das mir nun schon länger Kopfzerbrechen macht.

 

Um das Problem zu lösen habe ich schon die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard via Ticket gefragt - lt. denen muss ich nur meine Treiber Aktualisieren. Und da liegt das Problem! Ich bin leider was Hard und Software angeht eine echte null auf dem Gebiet (Ich bin einer von denen die ienfach nur in Ruhe zocken wollen xD)

 

I habe mit den Anleitungen über die Blizzard / Battle.net Seite / Foreneinträge alles versucht und auch einige Treiber aktualisieren können - allerdings fehlt mir scheinbar noch immer etwas. Und das finde ich nicht herraus.

 

Ich hoffe es findet sich vl jmd dem ich meine DxDiag & Msinfo datei senden kann und der mir hilft und genau sagen kann was ich machen muss. Ich verzweifel 

 

Ich hatte jetzt auch einige Tage WoW über die 64 bit version spielen können - jetzt wo WoW aber einen Patch laden will geht das auch nicht mehr 

 

Mit der bitte um hilfe verbleibe ich Lg Howjin


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Dezember 2014)

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## squats (4. Dezember 2014)

du kannst den Inhalt der Dateien über einen Pasteservice z.b. http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/index.php posten

 

was passiert denn? bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung o.ä.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2014)

...

 

Es wäre gut, wenn du uns erstmal sagst WAS GENAU nicht funktioniert, bevor wir dir Tipps zur Behebung des Problems geben können.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Dezember 2014)

Liegt es an dem Ladebalken? Es gab ja wohl gestern(?) ein Update. Und am Anfang steht bei dem Ladebalken, der den Fortschritt es Updates anzeigt: _Initialisiere ... _

Das kann durchaus mal eine Weile dauern bis es weitergeht. Bei einem Kollegen von mir dauerte die Initialisierung schon mal mehr als 15 Minuten, bevor es weiter ging.

 

Ist das damit gemeint? Oder startet der "Launcher" überhaupt nicht mehr? Oder startest du WoW direkt über die .exe Datei im WoW-Verzeichnis? Das sollte man lassen. Das geht nämlich nur so lange gut, bis ein Update kommt.

 

Und schreibe doch mal bitte mehr zu deinem Rechner, was eingebaut ist, also Grafikkarte, CPU, wie viel Speicher (RAM), usw.

Beim Laptop reicht die Modellnummer.


----------



## Howjin15 (8. Dezember 2014)

Thema hat sich am selben Abend noch erledigt xD

 

Ich hab mir meinen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllt und gleich einen neuen PC gekauft =P

 

Der alte war auch schon Jahre alt.

 

Worum es genauer ging: Immer wenn ich den Battle.net launcher gestartet habe, hat er sofort abgebrochen und eben angezeigt "Battle.net app funktioniert nicht mehr".

Daraufhin habe ich den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard meine mscinfo und dxdiag Datei geschickt. Aus diesen konnten Sie erlesen, das mir irgendwelche Treiber Updates fehlen, nur sagten Sie mir nie von was genau. Ich hab daraufhin alle Lösungswege versucht, die Sie mir angeboten haben - eben leider ohne Erfolg.

 

Jetzt wäre die Frage gewesen, ob die Dateien jmd von euch auch auslesen kann und mir ganz genau sagen kann, welches Update fehlt.

 

Nachdem ich jetzt aber durch den neuen Computer keine Probleme mehr habe, hat sich das Thema erledigt 

 

Danke aber trotzdem für die Angebotene Hilfe!

 

Lg Alex/Howjin


----------



## eMJay (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich kaufe auch immer ein neues Auto weil der Aschenbecher voll ist.....


----------

